

Remote Conductor: Turn iPad Into a Mac Input Device - Bud
http://www.macworld.com/article/156788/2010/12/remoteconductor.html

======
phenylene
I'm one of the Remote Conductor devs, and this is the first product from our
bootstrapped two person startup, m3me. If you have any questions, let me know!

~~~
epochwolf
The OSX part of the application crashes after resuming from suspend.
Correction: switching wireless networks.

1/2/11 15:39:24 com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[152]
([0x0-0x253253].com.m3me.Conductor-Server[4603]) Exited abnormally: Broken
pipe

------
epochwolf
I just bought it because I was curious. It works well. I just wish it was
possible to keep the application in switcher mode. Once you switch apps it
drops back into trackpad mode.

Still, this will be pretty useful with my bluetooth keyboard. I now have a
wifi trackpad.

~~~
phenylene
There is a way to keep it in switcher mode: just tap the little lock icon in
the bottom left corner. When the icon is locked, tapping on a window will keep
switcher mode active (tapping on the background will bring you back to track
mode).

~~~
epochwolf
Oh cool, missed that. Now I don't mind having paid $10 for it.

------
AndrewO
Just got it and I'm pretty impressed. Two things I'd like to see though:

1) the ability to bring up a keyboard (I had to lean forward to type something
in. C'mon! :-)

2) the ability to pinch-zoom Switcher window previews. One of the frustrating
things about Exposé for me is the unpredictable size & location of windows,
especially when they look similar shrunk down. I'd like to peak closer at a
window before I select it.

One note I had: I originally thought, "this'll be great because I'll be able
to have an interactive animated trackpad!" but after using it, I feel like the
use-cases for the Trackpad vs. the Switcher & Application chooser are slightly
different. As a trackpad, I'm sitting closer to the computer and hardly
looking at the iPad (but I do like the extra space), but I feel like the other
two modes are better for sitting back and doing more casual surfing
activities. Dunno if that's just me getting used to it though.

Anyway, good job and good luck!

------
cageyjames
When I first saw this I couldn't understand why it was needed. I mean who
wants a $500 mouse?

After thinking about it though it starts to make sense to me. Of course no one
in their right mind would buy an iPad to use Remote Conductor, but those of us
with iPads can take advantage of the "Launch Mode". I'm sold.

~~~
liuhenry
Reading the headline, I thought "if this can output the computer's display to
the iPad, I might consider buying one".

Pen-on-screen graphics tablets don't come cheap. Wacom's entry-level Cintiq is
priced at $999. Add a pressure-sensitive stylus and the iPad may very well
have a viable market for this kind of application.

~~~
semanticist
AirDisplay (<http://avatron.com/apps/air-display/>) lets you use the iPad as
an extra touch-screen display over WiFi.

Friends who tried the initial releases said that it felt like a 'slow VNC
connection', although I think they've improved responsiveness in later
releases.

------
joakin
Would be nice to have the iPhone as a Magic trackpad :)

~~~
cmer
Like this? <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/touchpad/id297623931?mt=8>

~~~
joakin
Thx, I will try it out! Looks neat

------
Bud
Giant, configurable trackpad, with a display and multiple modes.

I can really see this working as a desktop control or app-launching device for
some users.

